# liquid vs. dry fertilizers



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see how dry ferts could possibly be easier to measure than liquid formulations. It's also pretty tough to dissolve dry ferts completely.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

snausage said:


> I don't see how dry ferts could possibly be easier to measure than liquid formulations. It's also pretty tough to dissolve dry ferts completely.


How wouldn't it be? Just measure the amount with a small set of measuring spoons, and dump in the tank. As for them dissolving properly, just let the plants speak for themselves on that one. 

Don, you can get everything you need from a basic kit like this (see the 'complete package'): http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

You can also add Iron to your order to cover that as well. The dosing guidelines are covered in the huge Sticky we have here


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

jcardona1 said:


> How wouldn't it be? Just measure the amount with a small set of measuring spoons, and dump in the tank. As for them dissolving properly, just let the plants speak for themselves on that one.
> 
> Don, you can get everything you need from a basic kit like this (see the 'complete package'): http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
> 
> You can also add Iron to your order to cover that as well. The dosing guidelines are covered in the huge Sticky we have here


Hello Jose,
Dude its great to hear from you. Just off topic, I am now hand feeding my Clown Loaches.

I looked at the GLA web site. With all that I am dosing, are you saying that I only need the “Green Fertilizer Package” and Iron Chelate to switch over from liquid? Oh and are these ok for shrimp (CRS, RCS, and BTS)?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

snausage said:


> I don't see how dry ferts could possibly be easier to measure than liquid formulations. It's also pretty tough to dissolve dry ferts completely.


Coming from someone who hopes you buy RootMedic Liquid fertilizers....

There is no problem at all dissolving dry fertilizers(how do you think I do it....). I just happen to push a concentration that would be harder to do at home. The product is about convenience. 

Depending on tank size and style, dry fertilizers can be just as easy to dose.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> There is no problem at all dissolving dry fertilizers(how do you think I do it....). I just happen to push a concentration that would be harder to do at home. The product is about convenience.


So why are there numerous threads about dry ferts not dissolving well?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Give me a link and I can give a specific answer. For normal dosing there is never a problem.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't use dry because I barely made it through my math classes. lol Much easier to mix with water and follow some sort of Seachem-like schedule.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been researching this very topic. I am going to dry ferts as it is definetely cheaper in the long run. I mean we're talking pounds of ferts vs oz. Everyone I have spoken to says a pound of dry ferts last like a year. So for $20 I can get a package that will last like a year vs spending over $50 in liquids that will only last a few months tops. I also like the idea of dosing by the teaspoons vs the cap lines, which I can never figure out.
I also see that the EI dosing method seems to be the most popular with all the beautiful aquascapes out there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed, with dry dosing I heard It lasts way longer than liquid. I'm actually ordering some dry ferts tonight..

+1 for DRY!


----------

